# Cloaked FCG



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey everyone. Got the armature for the new cloaked FCG done, thought you might like to see how it works. Next step is to make the hands and dress it out like the animated cloaked ghost.






Hope you like!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is amazing!  You mechanical types impress the hell out of me!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I so need to build one of these. You've done an awesome job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks real smooth


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Fantastic movement...very hypnotic. Looking forward to seeing it with the cloak.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Johnny, the movement of your FCG is wonderful. I had to watch twice to see where all the line attachments were.  You are a mechanical wizard. When the day comes and my current FCG passes on, I think I'd like to try replicating this guy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(clapping hands like a little girl in anticipation of seeing another amazing HJ ghost)


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Really smooth movement, it's going to look awesome. 
One day I'll build one...one day...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome Johnny! The articulation is so buttery smooth its hard to stop looking at it. It's going to look killer dressed up.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

My FCG was the first prop I ever made. After seeing this, it looks as though I may have to do it all over again. That is a great improvement. WELL DONE!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Geat job as usual Johnny!

Would you mind confirming which motor you're using? Seems like a lot of load.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Doc, I am using this motor

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?catname=&qty=1&item=5-1702


----------



## sumrtym (Sep 2, 2008)

Any updates?

I don't suppose that motor would be weatherproof....


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

It has been a while. The hands/arms required a fair amount of work. I really exaggerated the length of the fingers and hands. Also needed to make sure they could move right. I went out and took a couple of pictures. Not much to look at yet, but when they have the cheese cloth on, and are re-attached I think they will work nicely.

Oh yeah, the motor does not appear to be weather proof, however it could be mounted in an open enclosure that should shield it from the rain.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love giant, elongated hands and fingers on props! These look amazing!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't wait to see this all together.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love those hands!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

One more update. All that is left is adding the hood and dressing it out in the cheese cloth. If you watch the video, check out how the hands move, and you can also see how the head raises. The end of the video is in black light, kinda like the attack of the hands.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like it's going to look great when all is said and done. Love the fingers on what would be its left hand...very old-school horror gesture on that one!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those hands are awssss!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding....!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy has the right movements for playing a haunted organ


----------

